
Canada Learning Code to provide 10m Canadians with access to tech education - jodyh
http://www.canadalearningcode.ca/
======
dugditches
They spout the 'Canada has a Shortage of IT/STEM' that seems to get thrown
around a lot.

They'll create these 10 million education 'experiences' but are they doing
anything to create jobs?

Maybe they should try to compete more with competitive tech jobs and salaries.

Where as now a lot of the best talent is drained to America due to better
wages.

